# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  What is the creepiest/weirdest dream character you ever encountered?

## CrescentFox

Mine was your typical wizard looking guy. You know, pointy blue hat, blue robes, lots of facial gray hair, old, etc. He put some sort of spell on me which made me throw up a bunch of teeth on the table in front of us. I remember that I could actually FEEL the teeth in my mouth. It was disgusting.

----------


## topten35

A few years ago i had this dream, it started out in my room and and i was laying down, and a little old lady who was a skeleton was laying on top of me, and she was trying to choke me!  Then just a short while ago, i had this dream which was the same dream i had twice that night, it was about this huge ufo and it landed in my childhood neighborhood and a bunch of skeleton like aliens came out and ran after me, then i made the dream end some how.  Oh yeah, the dream i had about the aliens was the same night i watched ufo files on the history channel.

----------


## CrescentFox

Hmm, sounds to me like you dream a lot about skeletons/corpses.

----------


## Red Hot Lard Man

The one that comes to mind first:

I had a dream I was walking into the living room of the house I live in. There was some odd thrashing noises coming from the front door. Soon after I heard the noises, a guy with no lower half to his body came frantically crawling out from behind the wall. I was so freaked out I woke up.

Some runners up, were: A gigantic sea creature who had a large teddy bear in its mouth. It was a part of the sea creature, and there were snakes inside the creatures mouth too. It was some Conker 64 (an old game for the N64) type game with humerous adult themes. What made the creature so horrifying was that it (the large bear in the creatures mouth)... sexually assaulted a little bear character that the player controlled. I was watching two guys playing the game and had to look away when the grossness occured. I had to wake myself up because it just got worse and worse.

Another one was about an un-naturally dark hallway in a church I used to go to. As I looked at the hallway, I heard a hollow voice come from the darkness saying "I know..." and then some dark figure, running and flailing its arms, started running at me, hysterically laughing as it ran. At this I woke up.

----------


## CrescentFox

Last one sounds terrifying Red Hot Lard Man!

----------


## Hukif

Oh I know, it has to be "fear", considering thats the only DC that makes me scared... just a normal female human, with the ability to take all the subconcient/concient fear you has into herself and direct it to you, so creepy/frightening that I like it!
Every other creepy DC is on the "cute" category <.<

----------


## Baphomet

The first that comes to mind for weirdest are zombie turkeys. According to the guy that pulled up in a white truck they won't attack if you don't look 'em in the eye. The creepiest would be an old friend of mine that was naked and very starved looking and twitching. He kept telling me he was so hungry and tried to eat me.

----------


## Yoiee

People that are obsessed by me. They usually follow me around everywhere and try to kill/choke/kick/attack me. They are LOUD and constantly taking me by the hand and trying to hug me. I'm scared as hell and I get so panicked that I try to kill them.

----------


## mysterious dreamer

I once had a dream without me in it, it was like a classical american horror, serial killer killed everyone, only a guy and a woman with her child were left. They locked themselves up in a room, killer blasted in and the guy managed to kill him. He then approached the woman and told her that she has nothing to worry about anymore since the killer's dead. But she replied "Oh, he wasn't the real killer. He just immitated ME!" Then she killed her child and went to kill the guy. I woke up and felt absolutely terrified.

----------


## CrescentFox

Hahahaha mysterious dreamer you should wright a book on that!

----------


## JadedSapphire

I remember a looong time ago I had a dream where this old, creepy, and decrepit looking guy was just kinda following me around.  I wasn't really scared, but definitely weirded out by him.

----------


## MsFish

I think for me, the creepiest was an inside-out person (or maybe it was more of a weird zombie-ish creature), like, skin inside bones, organs coming out, but still had eyes, pointy teeth, and a long tongue.  Bleh.

----------


## topten35

> Hmm, sounds to me like you dream a lot about skeletons/corpses.



Not really, those are the only two i've ever had.

----------


## magical mike

Probably this evil vilin chick, who had me ontop of a skyscraper (On the glass side) And it was leaning a little.
I was unable to move.  And she keep tickling me! SHE TICKLED ME TO DEATH!! I tried as hard as I could to move, and it would not go away  :Sad:

----------


## blazekien11

Mine was a creepy dude with a hook for a hand he was hunting me.

----------


## Lëzen

Nothing especially creepy comes to mind, but I do recall having a lightsaber duel with who was supposed to be my ex-girlfriend's cousin. He was apparently insane, and had kidnapped his cousin - I was the one who had to had to free her, and I had to get past him to do it.

When I say "lightsaber" duel, I mean that I was using a lightsaber to fight him - _he_, on the other hand, was fighting me with a popsicle (one of those long ones) that was like two-and-a-half feet in length. _Somehow_ my lightsaber didn't melt through his popsicle sword. I recall that as we dueled, he danced and pranced around like a crazy man, whilst taunting me in rhymes.

Yeah, he was pretty insane...

----------


## acatalephobic

> He put some sort of spell on me which made me throw up a bunch of teeth on the table in front of us. I remember that I could actually FEEL the teeth in my mouth







> an inside-out person (or maybe it was more of a weird zombie-ish creature), like, skin inside bones, organs coming out, but still had eyes, pointy teeth, and a long tongue.



Both of those are profoundly disturbing.

Mine are more weird, and don't really compare to those, but here's a few:

Giant unicorn that attacked my mom; creepy only because contrast between the typical happy-go-lucky way you'd picture a unicorn and the visual I had of one with blood dripping from his hornSpider the size of a house that laughed at meKittens I thought were FBI informantsTiny elves that banded together and made off with my friendsMice that over-ran my house after I was nice enough to let one have a cookieAll assortment of machines that are human-like and evil in various ways

...now that I think about it, I seem to have a knack for turning otherwise normal/cute things into scary things in my dreams.


 ::?:

----------


## Techno

When I was a little kid, I dreamt I was at the lunch line at my school, and one of the lunch ladies were weird, and I could feel it in my dream. I shouted at her to show me "her true form", and she turned into an insect-like creature and shrilled incredibly loud. Freaky.

----------


## Robot_Butler

This guy freaked me out pretty thoroughly:




> I fell into a room in an old abandoned castle. Waiting for me was my Dream Guide, a short, disfigured man dressed in rags. He was 2 feet tall, and was gruesome to look at. He had won his dream guide powers by defeating lesser demons and implanting them into his body. He had countless lumps under his clothing where he had grafted the creatures into himself. His brain was half exposed, and he had a small demon crudely sewn into the slimy tissue. It was a sex demon, and it was furiously fucking his brain. Every time it climaxed, it would impart to him knowledge of the underworld. He had a second demon head protruding from his shoulder. It's mouth was stitched in a way so it was always open, waiting to devour any soul that got too close.

----------


## acatalephobic

Wow.  ::shock:: 
All of a sudden my dreams don't seem so scary or weird after all.

----------


## Higurashi

When I was younger I had the recurring dream of an elderly man with no lips O.O

He scared the crap out of me for years...I refused to sleep next to the window out of fear that he would crawl through and get me.

----------


## harry1990

One of my most vivid is when i was in an Inn and there was a room with these bunk beds that had four beds instead of your typical two. The room was quite small and cramped but the ceiling was really high up. There was a small gnome/goblin creature who insisted on trying to kill me with a long dirty knife and i encountered him in this room. I then escaped the room and met a friend outside who took me through a blury arched door way to the Inn pub where i spoke to the landlord and asked if he could keep the creature from killing me. He must of done a good job becuase next i was back in a different room with one of my brothers friends and other people who i didnt really know. he was lying in his bed and then suddenly started pulling out dead mice from under his sheets. In the dream i didnt seem to fussed by that asif it happend everyday.

----------


## CrescentFox

Ahhh....gnomes...those are so creepy!

----------


## Hidden

> When I say "lightsaber" duel, I mean that I was using a lightsaber to fight him - _he_, on the other hand, was fighting me with a popsicle (one of those long ones) that was like two-and-a-half feet in length. _Somehow_ my lightsaber didn't melt through his popsicle sword. I recall that as we dueled, he danced and pranced around like a crazy man, whilst taunting me in rhymes.
> 
> Yeah, he was pretty insane...



Lol! xD

Uhm...  There was a person who was possessed by an evil scarecrow-lady.  So first she interpreted the crossword puzzle and told us all to go somewhere, then she re-interpreted it and decided to kill us all.  ::huh::   Then the dream repeated itself after I died.  I didn't mind much that she killed me; it was more annoying that I had to look at her while she did it. xD

----------


## CrescentFox

So...how exactly did this "scarecrow lady" look like?

----------


## firishta

> So...how exactly did this "scarecrow lady" look like?



okay my worst bad dreams i ever had was like 3 weeks ago. i dream i was in this ware house . all the lights were red and black. i couldnt see things. all of sudden i felt someone push me and i landed in this closet or something. i hit my head really hard and i try to get out but i coudnt. all of the usdden i felt like there was something evil and sinsiter around me and it just fill me up and i started screaming trying to get and i think i managed to get out but i was so scared that i woke and i still felt like there was something evil around me and it was jut plain creepy

----------


## BigFan

While I can't recall many of my dreams or dream character, there was one dream that woke me up by its sheer terror. Too bad I can't remember it anymore, but, when I woke up, I wasn't able to sleep for the rest of the night  :tongue2:

----------


## Nicky the nodreamer

it would be my dream guide he is around 8ft tall the bottom half of his body is a lion his head is a wolf's head and torso is like a buisness mans.....

----------


## Lilla



----------


## no-Name

> 



 ::holyshit:: 

Woah. That's awesome.

----------


## Lilla

usually they're just wearing gasmasks...

----------


## panta-rei

Thats pretty freaky, Lilla.

As far as my creepiest DC... Humanoids would have to be the skinless guy I saw...

----------


## Hidden

> So...how exactly did this "scarecrow lady" look like?



Have you seen Bob the Builder?  Picture Spud's face, but female and more evil-looking. xD  And with a human body.  I don't remember exactly what she looked like, or what was so creepy about her.

----------


## CrescentFox

Lilla I really like your artwork, it's very creative how you can see such an interesting creature in your dreams!

----------


## Hidden

Lilla:  Those are gorgeous.  The art, I mean, not the monsters. xP

----------


## AURON

I had a wild where I had sex with a girl who turned out being the female version of myself.  She whispered in my ear "i'm you" in a really deep voice, and I had to force myself to wake up.

----------


## CrescentFox

Hahahaha Psylis that must have been an uncomfortable situation; thank goodness it was a dream!

----------


## icephoinex

My weirdest dream character was either  this one dream I had last your with this punk girl with huge muscules that turned into a carebear or that talking wall.

----------


## WTGDMan1986

Back in the '90s, the creepiest dream characters I've encountered were usually African-American females in their 20s...dating back to around 1993 or 1994 (I was 7 in '93, 8 in '94), and this one in 1997 (I was 11) was sitting on a ledge of a bridge at night with wild, Shannyn Sossamon-like black hair. This same dream character would return again in 2003 (I was 17). I'm a writer, so I started to use this dream character as an example for one of my villains just now. As of now, I haven't given her a name. I never asked what her name was in 1997 or 2003.

In the 2000s (2003-present), I've encountered a creepy dream character that looked like James Lafferty, but dressed in a punk or goth fashion, starting with March 22, 2004, but it was like music video footage. 

And then there was a weird one on November 20, 2008. I was out shopping at a mall in California with this punk girl who looked a lot like Jessica Stroup (the dream character dressed in black and I think had makeup), and I had to be a bodyguard to this character. She would later return again during the Thanksgiving holiday. This dream character is the basis for one of the heroes in one of my stories I'm writing right now.

----------


## Mixedpotatoes

Hufsa/the Groken/m&#246;rk&#246; from moomin adventures. I was afraid of it as a little kid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D88EXwqk1vE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sh2U...eature=related

Except that in my dream she is completely black and has red eyes. And she is FCK'n fast!

----------


## Noobody

The creepiest DC i've ever met, was from a reoccuring nightmare i had when i were about 10 years old. I stood on a huge chess board, looking at the only chess piece, which where a huge rook piece made of ice, and inside were a dead viking king. It just kept coming closer and closer. It may not be the most terrifying DC, but it really freaked me out.

----------


## CrescentFox

Hmmm chess peices...giant...in a dream...you know come to think of it, I think lots of children used to have alice in wonderland based nightmares.

----------


## Noobody

> Hmmm chess peices...giant...in a dream...you know come to think of it, I think lots of children used to have alice in wonderland based nightmares.



  :Eek: ... That might actually be what inspired the dream... never thought about that...

----------


## love2dream

OMG last night I dreamt of a huge group of people all gathered around the outside of a forest on a hill and we were all waiting for the "witch" the witch is coming you see the machine...and it was like this big army tank thing and it was slinging mud on everybody but we were forced to stay there, if you ran you would be caught...but somehow I kept sneaking off trying to protect myself and child, and it was okay cuz no one noticed, at the end of the dream I the witch gave us a concert and i ended up meeting him, and returned for three more nights, and on the third night we kissed but he told me he was from another time, another ___ (I want to say "dimension" but that is not the word he used) (he was saying all kinds of crazy stuff that I can't recall but I feel as though something from the other side was trying to communicate with me through this dream

----------


## southerngent

I was on a trip to Eastern Europe once and jet lag got the best of me the morning I arrived so I took a nap. I had a dream where I met a group of demons (for lack of a better word) who sang a song welcoming me to their home.

----------


## juroara

My creepiest character? Herself she wasn't creepy. What was creepy was how many dreams she was apart of, how her very presence in my dream frightened the other dream characters, and how after her death - she never appeared in my dreams again.

She was a nuisance with no real name. Her specialty was controlling doors, and to play mind games making me believe that she was in control of my dream.

She was more clever than me. Intelligent, witty.

She was an enigma early on in my dreams that no one saw. Just this presence. I didn't pay attention to her, at first I just considered her as any other random bad guy in my dream and kept trying to find her so I can beat her up.

With every dream her presence grew stronger

That's when she made her physical appearance in my dream. And proclaimed herself as the Queen of my dream. She set up a temple, and wanted nothing more than to be worshiped. They gave her many names.....Dream Queen. Dark Mistress. Lady of Doors. She had trapped me in the windowless temple. Windows are my dream sign, so she was really attacking my lucidity here. There was only one door out. And she had it sealed shut with her magic.

She had grown fond of me, and made me her high priestess. And had hoped I would love her, as a Mother.

It was the conversations we had in the temple that really unnerved me. She was so........real.........Through her conversations and involvement with the slaves, she expressed a full range of emotions, a charming personality mixed with mental instability. She felt like a real person, crazy, but real.

I was trapped in her temple for what felt like a hundred years. I don't defeat her in that dream, her mind games were enough to fool me into believing she really had control over my dream.

After waking I slap myself for being so stupid, and fall asleep wanting nothing more but revenge.

She makes her grand entrance in my dream, so vain, she had to double check her hair before approaching my home. I was watching her from the window. I fly out the front door just as her magic takes over it. Possessing the door with her iconic black living goo from previous dreams. Ha! I knew she would be angry that I wasn't trapped inside.

There was a vortex in the sky, I knew she came from it. Flying through the vortex was what I felt what a true WILD feels like. Or even a near death experience.

I land in a temple, a long dark corridor flanked with torches. The Dream Queen knew I was here.




An excerpt from my dream log, 2006:

_Whats wrong sweetie?? Are you afraid of little old me??_

I dodged random flying monsters, holes in the floor, bursts of flames and the vicious hands of the Queen. Then I notice a small vent in the wall and it felt like my own dream was telling me..._go in_....

Oh come on!! I wont hurt you! I liked you, really I did! NOW COME BACK HERE! 

The Queen climbs in after me, I glance quickly behind me just long enough to see that her true form is a naga. And right in front of me is shiny red nozzle for a gas line. I open up the gas line. Steam billows out. It smells odd and leaves a horrible feeling in the back of my throat. But I tell myself, I am dreaming so it can't hurt me.

The Dream Queen, Lady of Doors is now the one who looks terrified
 I . . I . . You didnt have to do that! The door in the _other dream_, was always open! Honest! She was right, she was never in control of my dream. So the temple door was always open.

I shake my head. Good bye A match appears in my hand. I close my eyes to embrace the impact. The Dream Queen screeches like a banshee. And I open one of my eyes early enough to see her explode into bloody oozy bits.

I really _killed_ her. She never appeared in my dream again. After months of invasion...she was gone.

After I woke up, I realized how strange it all was. She was apart of so many of my dreams, and now she's gone. And it's not often, a dream character remembers and references a previous dream.

She's creepy in that she challenges my perception of dreams. Was she really just a dream character?

----------


## CrescentFox

Juroara you have got to be one of the most interesting users on this website. Have you ever considered wrighting a book? Your choice of wording and grammar is very attractive and professional.

----------


## Liberty

I dream a lot about vampires and believe it or not, those weren't actually that bad. The creepiest dream I've had was years ago. 

This werewolf like creature stalks around outside my house. I never really got to see what it looked like all I remember was seeing a silhouette of it through closed window curtains. 
It was like I knew what was going to happen next so I started telling my family to hide. Either no one listened to me or my parents were trying to get my brothers and I to hide first. All I remember next was that something bad had happened and my mom's head went rolling across the floor.

----------


## juroara

> Juroara you have got to be one of the most interesting users on this website. Have you ever considered wrighting a book? Your choice of wording and grammar is very attractive and professional.




thanks fox! I've been wanting to do something more artsy with my dream journal, never sure what. sometimes an illustrated book, sometimes a comic, im no neil gaiman though  ::D:

----------


## CrescentFox

Since you are a painter, maybe you could use lucid dreaming as inspiration? Paint some pretty landscapes you saw in your dreams maybe? I'd imagine that you probably have more vivid dreams (image wise) than most people.

----------

